# any reports on Piedmont



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Heading to Piedmont the 10th 11th and 12th. Any news on the flathead fishing?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Good luck...you aint gonna get nothin out of no body on here with only 42 posts...

if I were you and I was going to piedmont I would fish the shallow end of the lake with live goldfish...


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

i like that you guys don't give up to much info on the 3 lakes there. It may stay a good fishery that way! lol I figured gold fish< blue gill and suckers for bait. Just was curious to see if the spawn was done down there. some are pre and post spawn up here right now.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

post spawn here...The bite has still been awful slow in all the lakes lately though...


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope it turns on...........driving a long way! Have the storms been the culprit?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

They bite better during storms...the fluctuation in water levels I believe has something to do with them not biting as good...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

do not waste your time on suckers right now they will be dead in a hour or so with the high water temps, inless you wann catch a bunch of turtles. or channel cats, spawn has been over along time ago, use gold fish, gills may last 3 or 4 hours on the hook if your lucky, fish shallower water 3 to 8 foot and have something to do more than likely you wont have much action but thats flathead fishing this time of year!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I figure I will drift the upper end of the lake on the shallow flats with gills and goldfish.(like last year) will be bassin inb the mornings sleeping in the AC during the heat of the day and bassin in the evening. Then it is time to fish for big cats. Flathead fishing is a patience game that is for sure. It will just be nice to be away for a couple of days! Thanks for the info...........will post if I do any good (or bad lol) We will be in a alumnacraft bassboat. don't be afraid to introduce yourself if you see us.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

We didn't catch any flatheads. We did catch well over 100 smallies and largemouth and a few channels though. No bass over 3 lbs so nothing was really photo worthy. It was a hell of a nice trip though.


----------

